# Less expensive alternative to TOD's J.P. Loafer?



## nyclawyer (Feb 26, 2008)

I came across these "J.P. Loafer" shoes from Tod's -- it's a penny loafer-type style in a more casual moccasin/driving shoe. Not looking to spend $495 though -- anyone have any suggestions more in the sub-$150 range?


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a similar pair from Ecco, for under $100, got mine for $35 at a Dillards closing. AE has the Winthrop for $175 and you might could find it cheaper at the shoe bank or on ebay if you wanted to.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Try Geox. The have a bunch of driving shoes in the under $150 price range maybe even under $100.


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm actually wearing something pretty similar today; though in brown. Mine are Sutor Mantelassi's that I picked up on sale at Bloomingdales for about $125.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

You could buy some Clarks.



Sebago



Or, Cole Haan


----------



## M. Morgan (Dec 19, 2009)

What color do you want, and what size shoe do you wear? I have some black Tod's driving shoes that I've worn fewer than ten times that look similar to those in your picture -- I do not know if they are JP loafers or not, but they are very similar. I wear a twelve but these are probably closer to an 11 or 11.5.

Edit: 

To be clear -- I do not wear these and would like to sell them at some point. Please let me know if you are interested.


----------



## walterb (Dec 24, 2006)

*Woodbury Commons*

There is a JP Tod's outlet at Woodbury Commons in Orange County, NY. It is not very far from the city. I bought that same shoe in a medium brown for not much more than $100 dollars about five years ago. I got them when they were having a sale but I would guess even without a sale they are under $200. I like the shoes but do not wear them much as they are a bit fragile.


----------



## nyclawyer (Feb 26, 2008)

Tonyp said:


> Try Geox. The have a bunch of driving shoes in the under $150 price range maybe even under $100.


I found this pair of GEOX (the "Lenny") that are similar to the Tod's Loafers. They retail for $170 and I actually found them on Amazon for $80 if anyone else is interested. Got them the other day, pretty nice looking, I'm satisfied.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Great buy! Those are very nice loafers. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Bean used to make a great driving shoe that was hardier leather than Tod's. I loved mine, but alas wore them too much (the nubbins became nubs!). $80 was the price of admission a few years back. Not sure if it still exists.


----------



## Pietermaisbrood (Dec 14, 2016)

*Aurélien driving shoes as alternative to Tod's Gommino*

Hi! I am new to this forum but actually found it looking for the same thing as you. I know you were looking for a more affordable alternative to Tod's gommino driving shoes almost 7 years ago but perhaps this information is also usefull to other newcommers.

I have also been looking for a more affordable alternative to the Tods Gommino loafers. After some extensive searching I found a brand called Aurélien which also sells similar driving shoes. The thing that decided for me to give them a try was their no middlemen strategy and that they are also made in Italy. I bought a pair for 124,95€. I received them a couple of days later and I am very enthousiastic about them. I would definetely recommend as the quality is great and they are almost identical tot the Tods.

I bought them at www.aurelien-online.com


----------

